# Ambush Bugs (Phymata sp.)



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

The predatory ambush bug, a relative of the assassin bug, is so named for it's method of hunting. It uses camouflage to hide near flowers to feed on pollinators or any other insect unlucky enough to wander into reach of its raptoral claws. These mini-Kaijus invaders lurk closer than you think but their small size and strategic colors keep them hidden from view.



Soundtrack by Precarious


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## agent A (Aug 18, 2013)

i find these on my shastas in the fall


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome pics, and video. I breed this species for a few years. The L1 nymphs are crazy small. D. melanogaster is almost double in size. I kept 10 of them communal without any cannibalism. A whole lot of mating took place tho. These guys are forever mating. :lol: Very powerful for there size. I watched one even take out a hornet.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 18, 2013)

Always wanted to keep this insect, awesome stuff Henry! (As usual  )


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

agent A said:


> i find these on my shastas in the fall


They also have a liking to goldenrod.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

ismart said:


> They also have a liking to goldenrod.


Yup! And a few species of purple flowers like those in the video. Cool to know you've bred them. That's what I'm experimenting with right now. I just collected another mating pair and 2 subadults on a hike yesterday. The subs look like a pair and they are very light colored, almost white. Maybe I'll get a chance to observe a molt!


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool! You should keep some sticks in there enclosure. They like to lay there egg masses on the very ends. The L1 nymphs have no problems taking D. melanogaster.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

ismart said:


> Cool! You should keep some sticks in there enclosure. They like to lay there egg masses on the very ends. The L1 nymphs have no problems taking D. melanogaster.


Thanks for the info. I do have sticks for them and they spend a lot of time on them. Are the egg masses orangish?


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually mine were more of a white color. Hard to explain what it looks like. I might i have a pic? Let me check my photo bucket account.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 18, 2013)

Do they just mash up their prey like in the vid and suck it dry? Or eat it like a mantis?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Do they just mash up their prey like in the vid and suck it dry? Or eat it like a mantis?


They drink prey like an assassin bug. I was unable to get that on video yet. The male in the video was having a hard time holding onto the hydei. He eventually just released it.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you ever get it to eat something huge? That was my favorite part of keeping one.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Did you ever get it to eat something huge? That was my favorite part of keeping one.


Haven't tried yet. Just fruit flies. When I saw he couldn't hold the hydei I figured it would be a wast of time. I'll try a BB.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 18, 2013)

They're kind of cute in a weird bug way.


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

Darn! I only have a couple of crappy pics of the adults.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2013)

ismart said:


> Darn! I only have a couple of crappy pics of the adults.


That's ok. As long as i know to look for something light colored.


----------



## sally (Aug 18, 2013)

That video is amazing!


----------



## kunturman (Aug 18, 2013)

Once more, BRAVO! What a great educational performance! That little fellow looks like one of Godzilla's enemies. Sorry, but he does. If they were any bigger mantids would be in the endanger list.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 25, 2013)

sally said:


> That video is amazing!


Thanks Sally. More below.  



amamantodea said:


> Once more, BRAVO! What a great educational performance! That little fellow looks like one of Godzilla's enemies. Sorry, but he does. If they were any bigger mantids would be in the endanger list.


That's why I called them mini-Kaijus. They serious look like some monsters that fought Godzilla and Ultraman. Check out the subadult nymph below. It's even more spiky!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 25, 2013)

Subadult female...







This Ambush Bug (Phymata sp.) will soon molt into her adult form. In fact, she became adult the day after I took this footage. The fin-like appendages jutting from the sides of her back are the wing buds that will expand once she sheds her skin. I love how spiky the nymphs are and their jerky movements, looking like stop motion animation. At 1:14 you get to see just how tiny she is.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambush Bugs - eat, head bobbing, mate...

The female Ambush Bug (Phymata sp.) drains a hydei fruit fly as the male, mounted on her back, enthusiastically bobs his head. I believe the bobbing is part of the mating ritual as he proceeds to climb to the side so he can reach the underside of her abdomen with his sex organs. As she drains the fruit fly you can see her internal organs in action (1:00).


----------



## kunturman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Precarious, *

*Thank you for sharing your talented caption of a rarely seen world. *


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2013)

reminds me of how zelus luridis breed


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope you have a great success with raising the nymphs  

i wonder if they are around where i live..


----------

